# creatures of habit



## Mouse (Mar 6, 2008)

so, back when I was traveling hardcore and living all dirty and homeless and loving life, I still had a number of things I always clung to. Lil creature comforts that I have to have i order to be happy.

mine are;
morning coffee (or afternoon, whenever i'd get up)
q-tips. I can't go a day without digging in my ears. 
trimming my nails.
my grandma's necklace. 


yours?


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Mar 6, 2008)

Oregano Oil, and Garlic. Never run out.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 7, 2008)

p-38
coffee
multitool
teatree oil or sandalwood oil
my 1928 date nail.


----------



## Clit Comander (Mar 7, 2008)

beer, cigerettes, music, and soda


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 7, 2008)

Jar of PB and a 3 shot flask of grain, for emergencies only of course.


----------



## Labea (Mar 8, 2008)

im a pretty well adjusted person, i dont absolutely need anything or go a day without anything thats not necessary. 
alls i can think of is cigarettes.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 8, 2008)

ha.yeah.I always was the one with the bandaids and alc. pads and sewing needles. I barely used them but always had stuff for other people. 

sounds lieka standard kit to me really. nerds unite!


I forgot to put camera on my list. always always gotta have a camera.


----------



## sykgutt (Mar 8, 2008)

the only thing I always bring with me (that isn't necessary) is a notebook and something to write with


----------



## Mouse (Mar 10, 2008)

sweetness.

coolest club eva!


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm a big coffee whore, every morning when I have it.
I can go months without smoking but for some reason I always feel the need to grab a pack when It's around.
Can go months without music but never put down a guitar when I'm home. Add the three together it's kinda nice.


----------



## finn (Mar 12, 2008)

While I can be happy without things or routines, I really like carrying around a regular multitool, bike multitool and pump(since if I'm going to be somewhere over two weeks, I'd like to have a bike), knife I can get out quickly, knife sharpener, flashlight, lighter, sharpie, ballpoint pen, and vitamin packets.


----------

